# Frantic swimming?



## UhohCheerio (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm a complete betta newbie, so I appreciate all the wisdom on this board!

I've had Alphie for about a month now and he's finally settling in - no longer freaked out by water changes, eating well, etc. He even started blowing huge bubble nests this weekend. Typically, he swims around his bowl, hangs out a bit and checks out the random stuff I put near his bowl (I have never seen a fish so in love with a 2 liter pop bottle before!). 

However, starting on Friday, he's swimming almost frantically to the bottom of his bowl and then straight up to the top again, and occasionally frantically into the side. This happens once or twice an hour (He's on my desk, so we spend a lot of time together). Then he'll just chill and hang out. No recent changes to food, water, habitat... Is this normal behavior?? It coincided with his recent bubble nesting, which I thought was a good sign. I know his bowl is kinda small (1.5 gal) but he'd seemed ok with it.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

How often are you doing water changes? Filling out the form in the betta diseases section sticky would help


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I think it's pretty normal. Shows that he's active.

My boy Jade does that everytime he sees me. He spazzes so much, lol... if he could speak, he'd probably be yelling "FOOD FOOD FOOD" or "PLAY PLAY PLAY" (he does like to chase my finger around).

I'd only be concerned if he was flashing, or rubbing quickly against a decoration, as if to get something off of him.
If he's just swimming around the glass like he's trying to swim out and see you, that's probably just him.


----------



## UhohCheerio (Mar 31, 2011)

I do 100% water change every 5 or so days and one 50% change in between. He had the last 100% change on Friday, when this started. 

I'll check out the sticky - thanks!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

So... for example,
Monday
100%

Tuesday
--

Wed
50%

Thurs
--

Fri
100%

Sa
--

Su (I got lazy on spelling out the days  )
50%


... I think that sounds okay... My brain is still in morning mode, so I'll let the other users say stuff too. xD


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

i think its normal, mine does that too when i come in the room and spots me ..

he also spazzes when i turn the tv on and theres alot of flashy things on it, he likes the lights he will literaly sit and face the tv in the tank...

yah my betta is really observant to whats going on around outside the tank, he even sleeps on the side of the tank that the bed is on next to me... its fun to sit bright color things on the outside of the tank seems to be attracted to them...my girls are the same way in the 14gal in the front room, they go nuts will literally follow you around the room inside the tank, that is when theyre not teasing the poor kitty that sits and stares endlessly at the tank...


----------



## UhohCheerio (Mar 31, 2011)

He seems to only do it on the side of bowl where I sit and where I put all the fun stuff for him to look at, so perhaps he's responding to that. Glad to hear it's normal! 

Given how much time I spend staring at him, I'm pretty sensitive to any small changes. I just want to be a good betta parent!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Understood. We all want the best for our bettas!

And paranoia isn't bad. It could help save your betta's life. 
But it'll take a little while to really learn how your betta is... and once you know, anything out of the ordinary would be a huge flag for you.

Basically, it's the important thing... take good care of him, but have fun, too. x)


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

just remember , betta's are one of the few fish, that are VERY AWARE of all that goes on outside of their tank/bowl and will spaz out to try and get there (one of the reasons they jump out of their tank if u dont have a hood or cover of some sort..)

mine loves the flash of the tv screen, and will sit and stare at until someone comes near his tank, then its immediate all eyes on him time...lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I seriously wonder if my bettas will watch tv.
I've not turned the thing on since I started my fish madness, lol...


----------

